# Need help Fixing an exoterra door



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

The top notched snapped off my exoterra so the door no longer stays on the hinges anyone know how i can fix it? Pictures of the broken piece is on page 2 here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/showthread.php?t=80185 . 

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Bump, anyone? Its the top notch that holds the door in. It looks like if i could order the replacement part it would be an easy fix. I just need the piece of trim for the top of the left door pane of glass.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

I had this happen to me recently with a zoo med. I drilled a hole where the old hinge went and drilled a hole through the top of the frame. I cut a little piece of dow rod, aligned the two holes and dropped the dow rod into place. I then filled the hole in the frame with a little gorilla glue and just moved the door back and forth a couple times while it was drying to make sure it moved properly, worked like a charm. Based on what you are describing and what I can tell from your pics this should work for you...


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

I was thinking of something like that but was figuring it would be hard to snap the door in place once i put a dowel on the door. The way you did it will solve that problem . Thanks for sharing you helped a ton. I talked with exoterra today and they said they do not sell any replacement parts but will call me if the entire left door comes in from a return or something. If i went that route it will probably cost me an arm and a leg so i am just going to end up fixing it myself. Thanks again for the idea.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------

